# Weightlifting



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

July 21st, I am going to the gym and using free weights, even though all the sweaty guys lifting 100lbs intimidate me. I will have to stand around searching for the 5lb weights, because nobody ever uses them.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Start with the weight you're comfortable with. I have two daughters and I'm trying to get one to start, and the other to be consistent with some strength training. I think it's great for a woman, or girl, to feel a bit stronger and more physically competent. Good luck with it.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Have fun! I like weightlifting.

I don't know if you've seen this site yet, but stumptuous is an excellent resource for weight training. I dream of having arms like Krista's.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sure yr not just going for a perv, nah jk good on you god knows everyone needs a hobby that's for sure.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

So I chickened out and didn't go. 
But I'm going to try again this week!


----------



## Moon Fire (Oct 15, 2008)

Lifting weights is fun but don't overdo it.


----------



## altspoon (Aug 3, 2009)

Weightlifting rocks! And don't chicken out! The truth is that EVERYBODY STARTS SOMEWHERE, whether its at 5 lbs or 50 lbs. So don't worry about how much weight you're lifting to start out!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

^Very true. Only thick people would look down on others for starting out. These thick people had to start out somewhere, too. Fortunately, it seems like most people, I think, applaud people or don't care about people who are trying to get into shape or starting to lift weights.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I used to work in a gym and yes I do see my share of women that do weights.

They tell the same thing the OP said. Intimidating and big people.

Weight training has great benefits for all people of ages and gender. The most important thing is to lift the amount of weight that is appropriate for your goals and health status.

Have fun!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

everytime i see girls in the weights area, they're always using 5-15 lbs dumbells

dont worry about trying to compete with the guys


----------



## Intent (Sep 5, 2009)

well, I certainly know what it's like to fear being judged and found wanting.

But I don't think any guy (who's not a real doof) would look down on a girl who is not lifting heavy weights. That seems just so against nature 

Though if you were a guy, I'd recommend a very good read called "Muscle" by Fussel. He worked at a NY publishing house, so sort of the brainy type. He started out at the local Y doing circuit training on machines, and eventually became a hard core steroid junkie. Then he abandoned it all, deflated, and wrote his story. (After which, BBers talked down his book.)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck! And don't worry, I only use 1 kilo weights haha.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This is why I can't go to the gym. I arrive, sit at the bench press and have to remove the 2 tonnes the guy before was lifting and put on like 20kg instead xD So embarrassing.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I think the best I ever benched was about 70 kg, it's beyond me how these guys lift like 150 kgs and such.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

Women who weight train are sexy. 

You are entering a realm where attention is inevitable though. There are going to be a lot of women who are jealous of you, and lots of men showing interest in you that you have to deal with now if you don't already.


----------



## Intent (Sep 5, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> I think the best I ever benched was about 70 kg, it's beyond me how these guys lift like 150 kgs and such.


depends on your bodyweight. If you weigh 150 kgs, then benching your own weight makes you go across the unofficial dividing line of being "strong". Igf you're tall and thin, then deadlifts might be the way to get your biggest numbers, especially with long arms


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

That would be the ultimate test of my SA,to go to a gym.I exercise at home or run with my ipod on.


----------



## Intent (Sep 5, 2009)

outcast69 said:


> That would be the ultimate test of my SA,to go to a gym.I exercise at home or run with my ipod on.


so you are anyway doing it, my man. I went from a deadlift of maybe ~200 lbs to pulling 340. Lots of it was fueled by RAGE of being anxious all the friggin' time. Keep doing it, my friend  Frig' the gym anyway.


----------



## |30|3 (May 7, 2007)

It would be refreshing if anything just have another female working out in the gym :lol. Nobody will pay attention to what you're doing, you will be fine.

I used to be terrified of stepping onto the floor, I started by going during slower hours and trying a new machine out with some free weights. Now I'm able to go whenever I want on any machine I want. I wish meeting people was that easy...think I'm going to make a rant post about this lol


----------

